# Climbing Routes near Charlotte, NC



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Coming down to visit a friend in Charlotte, NC this week. Anyone care to post or PM me either a 30-mile route w/ LOTS of elevation gain, or a 50-mile route w/ a moderate amount? Preferably within an hours' drive- maybe in the Hickory or Rutherford County areas?

I grew up w/ a 150' climb outside my driveway, and living in a flat coastal area really makes me miss it.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

It might be worth your while to drive west to the Asheville area. It's a couple of hours, but if you really want to do some climbing, the mts around here are ready, willing and able to dish out a heap of hurt.


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's a website with cue sheets and elevation profiles for a couple different rides in the mountains that (I'm guessing) are about 1.5 hours away from Charlotte.

http://www.3mountainmadness.com/routes.htm

The climbs are pretty significant and can get brutal in the heat. If you go, there is one store about 30 miles into the 75 mile ride, close to the start of the second mountain and not much else along the way.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.bmcc.us/id3.htm

Brushey Mt is probably the closet location with good climbing. I believe you can get in a 5 mile climb here. 

The Boone, NC area has the best riding, but it's a stiff 2 hr from Charlotte.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just wanted to say 'Thanks' for all of the replies. I didn't get to go for any challenging climbs THIS time due to concerns over a cut tire & not enough time while I was down there, but I'm certain that I'll try them out sometime within the next year.


----------

